# Paracord Collars! Excited!



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

..... Made by Sibe! (Her Own Company) 

I custom ordered collars for all 4 dogs. I can hardly wait to get them and put them on the pups! I wanted to share. There are so many colors and designs to choose from. It is awesome.

Here is what I custom ordered. The finished products ...

Leah Lu's ...


1270463_10101177431978863_2058139030_o (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1276964_10101177432028763_418229101_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee's ...


1262724_10101177431864093_1778053551_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1274169_10101177431734353_35142901_o (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Blu Boy's ...


1268355_10101177431759303_930064268_o (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1149775_10101177431105613_1237276131_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Abbylynn's ... still in process just waiting for the color I ordered to come in. 


1271975_10101177680735353_585848329_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I love love love these! The service is awesome too! 

Continued ..............................


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

1275425_10101177431230363_926459655_o (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


861348_10101177431589643_273370980_o (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Can these be unraveled for emergency use? And, do they come in blaze orange? Oh and what is the weight rated to for the strength?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I love these so much. I'd love to get a bright lime green one for Syd, but I really like having a reflective collar and leash too... Hmmm.


----------



## MattyM (Sep 2, 2013)

Those are some REALLY nice collars!!


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Love, LOVE these! Does Sibe have a website?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I look forward to seeing the crew modeling their new collars!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Here you go guys ....... a link to these ....

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Paracordon

There is a place on there you can contact her for information. I am not sure if they can be taken apart and used .... I do know they are 550 paracord. I have paracord bracelets so never asked. She makes bracelets ... leashes ... and cat collars too. 

If you look under the collars listed there is a color chart to click on.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those are awesome! I love the neon colors


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awww thank you Abbylynn! Anyone interested can PM me here. The info I'd need is
1) Collar pattern
2) Colors
3) Measurement
4) Your name and address. I do not ship until I've received payment.

You'll get my name and address to send me a check or cash *-OR-* we can go through my Etsy shop, I can post the collars and you can buy them there.

You can see *many examples on my dog training business page*. (You can send me a message on Facebook too).

Here is more info:
*-Includes donation to an animal rescue* (see below)
-Made to order to fit your pet perfectly
-Cat collars have a breakaway buckle for safety
-Black plastic curved side release buckle
-Nickel plated D-ring woven in
-Variety of patterns and widths from 1/2" to 1 1/4"
-Bracelets can be made with any pattern, and will not have a D-ring

Cost & Donations:
Single Skinny = $5.00, including a $1.00 donation
Cobra = $10.00, including a $2.00 donation
Double Waterfall = $10.00, including a $2.00 donation
Wide Bar = $15.00, including a $3.00 donation
4 ft Leash = $20.00, including a $4.00 donation
6 ft Leash = $25.00, including a $5.00 donation
(Leash splitter coming soon!)

The leash handle is made by attaching a snap hook to a D-ring so you can easily clip potty bags to the leash or tether your dog. I can also make leashes with a regular handle.

Cobra or Double Waterfall bracelet = $5.00, including a $1.00 donation

Discounts available when ordering multiple products. Shipping not included.

Donations are made to rescues in San Diego: Synergy, Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, and ARRF. Currently, a donation is given when approximately $25.00 has been accumulated.
www.animalsynergy.org
http://coastalgsrsd.org/
http://www.arrf.cc/

Here are all the colors I have (plus a solid purple I just ordered) which is a total of 40 colors. I'm happy to make samples of any color combo you may be interested in.









I've ordered colors for Christmas themes









As well as Harry Potter!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Can these be unraveled for emergency use? And, do they come in blaze orange? Oh and what is the weight rated to for the strength?


They can be. You may have to cut part of the end to start unraveling it as I melt the ends together very well.

I have a color called "Search and Rescue" which is bright orange and yellow. No solid neon orange. It's 550 parachute cord, so rated at 550 lbs (which is the minimum breaking strength). This is legit cord with 7 strands inside the sheath.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome! They look GREAT!

I tried making paracord collars and a leash and mine got loose over time. It's like the cord shrunk or something.  What looked great when I made it ended up gapping horribly a day later. Maybe I just braided too loosely. 

These look much, much nicer.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have had Kaytu and Denali's collars for many months and they show no signs of gapping. Holding up well! I make them as tight as I possibly can.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Sibe, is the knotting hard to learn? I would love to be able to make my own collars for my dogs, but I'll admit, it looks a little intimidating lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It depends on the pattern. Some are trickier than others. The basic Solomon bar ("cobra" as it's commonly called) is simple, it's just square knots. The Wide Bar I do is 2 cobras woven together. I learned the wide one first and it took me about half an hour to figure out what I was doing and get the first couple loops done, and now I can make that collar in about an hour. There is an awesome youtube channel, TyingItAllTogether, that has dozens of different patterns including decorative ones. http://www.youtube.com/user/TyingItAllTogether


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sibe said:


> It depends on the pattern. Some are trickier than others. The basic Solomon bar ("cobra" as it's commonly called) is simple, it's just square knots. The Wide Bar I do is 2 cobras woven together. I learned the wide one first and it took me about half an hour to figure out what I was doing and get the first couple loops done, and now I can make that collar in about an hour. There is an awesome youtube channel, TyingItAllTogether, that has dozens of different patterns including decorative ones. http://www.youtube.com/user/TyingItAllTogether


Sibe .... can you order the colored buckles? Just wondering .... for in the near future .... I always wanted an all white collar for the white dogs ... buckles and all.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

How well do the buckles hold. 550 pounds of weight is fine but its only as strong as its weakest piece and it seems to me that the buckle would be the weakest part. I know of a person who made one for a 15 pound puppy and it looked awesome, but the buckle was so weak that that little puppy could break right out of it. I am leery of paracord collars for that reason.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> Sibe .... can you order the colored buckles? Just wondering .... for in the near future .... I always wanted an all white collar for the white dogs ... buckles and all.


 I can, let me know when you want them!



KodiBarracuda said:


> How well do the buckles hold. 550 pounds of weight is fine but its only as strong as its weakest piece and it seems to me that the buckle would be the weakest part. I know of a person who made one for a 15 pound puppy and it looked awesome, but the buckle was so weak that that little puppy could break right out of it. I am leery of paracord collars for that reason.


 I'm not sure what the buckles are rated.. they're standard collar buckles like you'd find on any collar at a pet store. I do use breakaway buckles for cats that pop easily but never for dogs.

If your dog pulls so hard you're worried about the buckle, they need to be in a harness or head collar anyway while you work on LLW skills so you don't cause serious damage to their throats.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Sibe said:


> If your dog pulls so hard you're worried about the buckle, they need to be in a harness or head collar anyway while you work on LLW skills so you don't cause serious damage to their throats.


My dog doesn't pull, but the collar I had experience with had maybe 6 or 7 pounds of pull before it gave way, which is why I was asking, if your dog takes off after a squirrel no amount of LLW skills are gonna help you.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Breakaway buckles will pop with that much pressure. These won't. I've had Kaytu lunging and pulling and it's held up fine. It's the same type of buckle on collars in pet stores.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Whew, got this order done and the color I was waiting for came in, so now I'm going to finish Abbylynn's!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Whew, got this order done and the color I was waiting for came in, so now I'm going to finish Abbylynn's!


Those are nice!

Yay! Abbylynn's color came in .... can hardly wait to see the finished collar!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay! Sibe has Abbylynn's collar done! I love it! 


1186030_10101190344631803_276905931_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


578476_10101190344561943_609689912_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


281712_131450033616244_100002537431357_183480_214752_n-1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

All of them together


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Why does the ring direction change on the bigger one?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Because of the different patterns. It's what works best to have the D-ring woven in tight, and not showing on the underside of the collar.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, shucks, I didn't even notice that the patterns were different! I really need to pay more attention in general.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol no worries! The Wide one is basically two Cobras woven together.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Photo's of the dog's new collars! Sorry .. they would have nothing to do with the camera ...... Leah Lu needs a trim so it can be seen better .... Eddee stayed the best ... Abbylynn need to get real! LOl!

Blu Boy will get his new one when I groom him this coming week. 


1016131029b by Leah Lu, on Flickr




Resampled952013-10-159518-39-36959 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1016131025a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1016131024 by Leah Lu, on Flickr



1016131022 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1016131023 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


I wish I could have gotten better photos of the collars ... these pics do not do them justice! They are really nice and very very well made!

Thank you Sibe! I love them! 

EDIT: I almost forgot to mention that they fit "Perfectly"!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I love paracord collars, those look great on them!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Really useful collars too besides great looking.
They sell similar bracelets for humans at "REI" stores and outdoors gear places...
Great for surviving the "just in case".


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dad took Blu Boy's collar and his sweater and coat over to my Sister's house ... and he sent me a pic of it on Blu Boy. You will be able to see it better when he has his hair trimmed. Lol! Never-the-less ... it is really awesome!


Resampled_2013-10-17_12-32-01_456 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^ Nice!!!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

These pics of the dogs with their collars on are really cool, they are so lovely made, but I don't think you could even see it on Zack, Ha ha. lol.


----------

